# :( CPU Crossroads: i7-4770k vs. FX8350 vs. FX9590



## anandsap123 (Jul 11, 2014)

First off, please NO fanboying or belligerent statements. Please support your claims with as much data as possible. Thanks. I will be doing video editing and gaming on the side.

Here is my build. Please ignore the selected CPU and Motherboard as we are discussing which one to select now.
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/anandsap123/saved/9frYcf

So I have reached the crossroads. Here are my options. All utilize Microcenter CPU+Mobo combos.
Here are my options:

Intel i7-4790k (4.0 Ghz) + Gigabyte Gaming 3
$380 (Please note that the build with the Intel CPU+Mobo (the most expensive combo) fits into my budget. So all of these options are all viable.
This is the most expensive option. Not many advantages that I know of other than the Intel name.

AMD FX8350 (3.5 Ghz) + Gigabyte UD3
$239.98
This is pretty much the AMD equivalent of the i7-4770k. The advantage of this is that I can save $140 in comparison to the Intel CPU+Mobo and reinvest that into another part. Bigger SSD, Better GPU, ideas?
AMD FX9590 (4.7 Ghz) + Gigabyte UD3
$350
This is a factory overclocked version of the AMD FX8350. For some of you more experienced builders&overclockers, this factory overclock will seem useless. But as a no-experience overclocker, a fast factory overclock with a good warranty is appealing. As I will only be saving $30 in comparison to the Intel route, I will not be able to upgrade anything else in my build. Also, please note that I already have solid cooling in my build (Noctua NH-D14).


----------



## Vario (Jul 11, 2014)

I vote the 4770K of the three.  Its the most modern and it has the better motherboards.  It is much faster at single thread applications.  It has 8 virtual cores so in mulithreaded scenarios it will still do very well. It uses a lot less power and gives off less heat.  Can you do a 4790k?

I'd do an i5 but its not on the list.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 11, 2014)

Check the edit...but I mean 4.7 Ghz vs. 4.0 Ghz? And NEVER having to worry about overclocking myself?


----------



## Vario (Jul 11, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> Check the edit...but I mean 4.7 Ghz vs. 4.0 Ghz? And NEVER having to worry about overclocking myself?


The clock speed doesn't make it faster.  Its in fact much slower.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 11, 2014)

So i7-4790k at 4.0 Ghz is faster than 9590 at 4.7?


----------



## Vario (Jul 11, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> So i7-4790k at 4.0 Ghz is faster than 9590 at 4.7?


Yes for gaming and most other things.  For some things the 9590 is faster.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/amd-fx-9590-9370_5.html#sect0

9590 is good for doing world community grid or certain types of video rendering.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 11, 2014)

Yup I second that on the 4770k over any amd system. I used to be a hard core amd fan but not no more. They make great products but the speed just isn't there.

I was using a 4770k and just upgraded to a 4790k and what a difference. Yes its fast but I really see the difference in gaming and benchmarking like Heaven. I seen over 300points difference just because the cpu isn't the bottle neck when running both amd cards.

Really the amd 8 core is a good choice but the Intel side is like the other guy said uses way less power.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 11, 2014)

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/460/AMD_FX-Series_FX-9590_vs_Intel_Core_i7_i7-4790K.html

The only drawbacks are the power consumption and no IGPU...WHO CARES? I have an r9 290 and a very nice 850w PSU...

Also check out these benchmarks from HardwareCanucks
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...166-amd-fx-9590-review-piledriver-5ghz-8.html


----------



## Vario (Jul 11, 2014)

Okay so buy the 9590 then.
Do you use photoshop and POV ray?


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 11, 2014)

get the i7
cpuworld is full of shit


----------



## Vario (Jul 11, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> get the i7
> cpuworld is full of shit


On the other hand, CPU world has more bullet points for the 9590.  Biggest list = more reasons to buy


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 11, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/460/AMD_FX-Series_FX-9590_vs_Intel_Core_i7_i7-4790K.html
> 
> The only drawbacks are the power consumption and no IGPU...WHO CARES? I have an r9 290 and a very nice 850w PSU...
> 
> ...


I have a 9590, and in all honesty comparing it to the 4790k is quite simple in the fact that it all depends in the end the programs.  For all gaming purposes, the 4790k is just a better option.  Even at stock its single threaded is better which is what games require since most do not require more than 2-4 cores in general or even run properly beyond 4 cores.  

However, for video editing and rendering the 9590 is a step up because of its heavy clock and extra cores which adobe makes use of.  But that all depends on the programs and in the end you run into a question of which is better overall.

In the end, if you were just video editing I would say get the 9590.  However, because you are gaming as well I would say go for the 4790k because you will have better results in games and the editing will be plenty fast especially with OpenCL boosting.

Many boards offer auto overclocking features as well so I would just get the 4790k in your shoes.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 11, 2014)

Programs in which I actually care about performance:
Adobe Premiere Pro CC
Adobe Photoshop CC
Adobe SpeedGrade CC
Adobe Encoder CC
All of which are optimized for OpenCL

So as long as I am getting Above 60 fps at 1080p on High&Up in video games (a hobby), I am satisfied. And my r9 290 will easily accomplish that...


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 11, 2014)

id just ignore cpuworld/gpuworld
they tend to go off specs. so a 4ghz pentium 4 would get a bullet point because it has a faster clock speed compared to a i5-2500k.. when they arent any where near the same and simply cannot be compared in that way..

hardware canucks however are usually pretty neutral and do seem to make decent recommendations. and i have no issues with believing what they think to be true.

edit. i think reading the conclusions of the hard ware canucks review would be beneficial .


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 11, 2014)

Like HardwareCanucks said, the only real downsides are the power consumption (who cares...I have an 850w PSU) and thermal output (who cares...I have a Noctua Nh-D14)

So is the decision AMD FX9590?


----------



## Vario (Jul 11, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> Like HardwareCanucks said, the only real downsides are the power consumption (who cares...I have an 850w PSU) and thermal output (who cares...I have a Noctua Nh-D14)
> 
> So is the decision AMD FX9590?


Well it sure seems that way.

Thread total:
Vario: 4770k
FullInfusion: 4770k
OneMoar: 4770k
GhostRyder: 4790k
Shambles1980: -

therefore 9590!


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 11, 2014)

Vario said:


> Well it sure seems that way.
> 
> Thread total:
> Vario: 4770k
> ...


I said 4790k


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 11, 2014)

what i read was. it can only compete with the intel products at the same price point. its a bragging rights for amd fans cpu. most people would get an 8350 as quite a few can get to the same point with some over clocking. it runs ridiculously hot and isnt really that practicall. but its a bit of fun and at-least amd tried to push it.

(thats my summary of the conclusion page.) 

if you want the 9590 then get that. i dont think i would personally buy it. and if i had to go amd i would go for the 8350 and just clock it up to the same or near the same speeds. 
if i didnt have to go amd. i would get an i7..


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 11, 2014)

i7-4790K, which can even be overclocked a little further as well. The FX processors are cheaper, but have poor single-threaded performance and somewhat high power consumption. The FX processors may do better in a few multi-threaded workloads, but still use much more power anyway. Sure, you may have the power supply and cooler to handle it, but do you really want something older and having a higher power consumption just for a few performance gains in some areas? It's kind of like picking an 80s pickup truck with a 7+ liter big block V8 over a newer truck with a smaller V8 or even a V6 that offers nice performance and much better fuel economy. Think about it.

Also, the FX processors don't seem to be doing so well in some newer World Community Grid tasks say some people, I've heard about 8350s getting as low as 3.5K PPD from 5-6K PPD when my 4770K at 4GHz gets 5K PPD average all the time, and on Windows where it performs worse.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks like this is the final build then boys:
http://pcpartpicker.com/user/anandsap123/saved/cWzFf7

What do you guys think?


----------



## erocker (Jul 11, 2014)

Build looks solid.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks good to me.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 11, 2014)

1. where are you finding those prices on the cpu and motherboard? 
2. you sure you want 8.1 instead of windows 7 pro?


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 11, 2014)

1. Microcenter brother! You get those prices in instant savings when you checkout, you don't even have to worry about mail in rebates! 
2. 8.1 works better with games and i dont mind it


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 11, 2014)

didn't you already build a system or did I miss something .....


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 11, 2014)

change xfx with sapphire trix, powercolor pcs+ or msi tf


----------



## R00kie (Jul 11, 2014)

ne6togadno said:


> change xfx with sapphire trix, powercolor pcs+ or msi tf


I +1 that, The XFX model doesn't have adequate VRM cooling, just a bit of plastic covering it, which means the card will get throttled. Out of the above cards, get the one thats cheaper, theyre all good anyways.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 11, 2014)

didnt buy cpu and mobo....cuz i have to actually go to a microcenter for that

xfx has the limited lifetime warranty which i value more than the slight performance boost of the tri-x which is the only other option for me


----------



## Jetster (Jul 11, 2014)

XFX warranty is a crap shoot. You never know what they will say. Ive had warranties be replaced with no issues and others that they denied for no go reason. Ive never had this issue with any other company. 

BTY I'm sold on the i7 4790K. Its like butter for encoding


----------



## FlanK3r (Jul 11, 2014)

both, if you are enthusiast 
One system with I7 and second with FX8350


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 11, 2014)

sapphire's rma sucks big time.. just thought id mention that. i know xfx are a bit 50/50 with warranty. but sapphire are always terribe.  and even worse if your in the usa.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 12, 2014)

lol...just curious what brands DO have good support?
G.Skill maybe?


----------



## iamApropos (Jul 12, 2014)

With graphics cards and warranty look at a few different things.
1. how easy is it to find and call the company?
2. What does the company provide as a warranty?
3. Overall how does the market view that companies warranty (not someones limited experience but a vast pool of experiences overall)

Now I've spent 2 months calling nearly all AMD manufacturers and or emailing them to compile a list of what each company offers and how easy it is to get in contact with their customer service and or tech support.
Sure your personal experience may vary but overall this is what I've found.

XFX and VisionTek are the only companies that offer a life time warranty.
VisionTek is the only company that offers USA based tech support and easy to find phone #. One thing to note was each time I called I got different answers about their warranty.  I finally was able to get someone from PR / Marketing to email me official responses to all my questions.
XFX was the easiest to call and get technical help from people who knew what they were talking about.  This company has some hoops you must jump through to get the full life time warranty such as keep your receipt, register the card within 30 days of purchase.  But they do allow overclocking of the graphics card without voiding the warranty and they allow you to replace the stock cooler with an after market cooler. On top of that if you aren't comfortable replacing the stock cooler they encourage you to send it to them and they'll do it for you.

Sapphire, ASUS, PowerColor, where some of the worst experiences I had with either trying to get their contact information (not email) and or finding a knowledgeable person to answer my questions.  I couldn't find Sapphire's tech support phone number on their website, I had to find it from a forum somewhere and the answers I got from calling were different than the ones I received from an official email from someone in marketing.  ASUS I was transferred 3 times and even out of the graphics card department into the laptop department and back.  Each time I asked a simple question about Graphics card warranty they seemed confused and or had to put me on hold to get someone else to answer it.

These are just a few of the experiences I had with AMD graphics card manufacturers. There is much more I can share which I'm actually writing an article about the entire experience so that everyone who may be interested can see if it might help them with choosing a card and its warranty. This article should be posted by the end of this weekend.

I wont share every single experience but here are a few I've had with other companies
Some of the best customer service I've encountered thus far including graphics card companies and other component manufactuers:
EVGA - great customer service and encourages you to overclock your product and post results on their forums.  Step up program is amazing and I wish more companies offered something similar.
XFX - best tech support I've ever spoke with on the phone.
G.Skill - when it comes to memory has been amazing and quick if with RMA
Corsair - usually goes out of their way to make sure the customer is taken care of and satisfied.


With dealing with companies for 20+ years I know no company is flawless and I'm sure we can find someone who has had a bad experience with even the best companies on the market but overall I think I have a good idea in my opinion who provides the best services to date.


----------



## Naito (Jul 12, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> Like HardwareCanucks said, the only real downsides are the power consumption (who cares...I have an 850w PSU)



Who ever is paying the power bill might


----------



## Nordic (Jul 12, 2014)

Saphire has decent RMA's. Mine was quick turn around and all.


----------



## Vario (Jul 12, 2014)

My recent experiences:
I don't think XFX does a lifetime anymore, my HD 7850 isn't. However my HD 7850 has been pretty reliable for the last year and a half. I have two XFX HD 6850s that were run non stop by a friend of mine before I acquired them and they are solid too.  XFX was pretty friendly to me when I asked them if I could remove the cooler and replace the thermal paste, they said okay and said it wouldn't void warranty.
Gigabyte RMA was pretty easy to get approval but it took about 3 months to get a working refurb, first time they just sent the same card back and said it tested okay. I sent it back, finally got the replacement 3 months from the start of the ordeal, and I sold the refurb.  The refurb was obviously a repaired card. At the time, they were going through a supply shortage due to litecoin miners frying 7970s and RMAing them so I likely received a repaired card that was in the door out the door.
Haven't RMA'd anything else recently.  With everything you should register it immediately, retain all copies of receipts, and try to make sure that you do not physically damage any component, don't damage the circuit boards, or mess up the tape on the screws for the VGA unless you get approval to remove the cooler.


----------



## iamApropos (Jul 12, 2014)

Vario said:


> My recent experiences:
> I don't think XFX does a lifetime anymore,.



I've spent the last two months contacting all the AMD graphics card manufacturers and found out that actually XFX still provides / offers a lifetime warranty however they no longer offer a double lifetime warranty.  The double lifetime warranty was a transferable warranty.

I had a similar experience with GIGABYTE about  a little over a year ago in which they had replaced one of my graphics cards over 4 times and ended up actually giving me back my money in full even after owning the card for nearly a year.


----------



## Vario (Jul 12, 2014)

iamApropos said:


> I've spent the last two months contacting all the AMD graphics card manufacturers and found out that actually XFX still provides / offers a lifetime warranty however they no longer offer a double lifetime warranty.  The double lifetime warranty was a transferable warranty.
> 
> I had a similar experience with GIGABYTE about  a little over a year ago in which they had replaced one of my graphics cards over 4 times and ended up actually giving me back my money in full even after owning the card for nearly a year.


Nice.   I was offered a refund on the 7970 didn't have proof of purchase.

XFX has a bad reputation for the overclocking set because they sometimes cheap out on the non reference PCB design or use cheaper ram (Elpida instead of Hynix) but I think for stock usage they are pretty decent and their cooling system is definitely very attractive looking.  After I repasted my Double Dissipation, the temperatures went from average to amazing.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 12, 2014)

This kid keeps changing his story last week the machine was all built and up and running I am done user blocked


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 12, 2014)

If u have the money Intel is a good choice


----------



## sttubs (Jul 12, 2014)

I have an 8350 (in my system specs). It plays every game without any issues & is able to handle Photoshop without any difficulties. I'm still running stock clocks. IMO, save your money & go for AMD cpu. When they say that Intel is faster, that is in seconds faster, not minutes.


----------



## anandsap123 (Jul 12, 2014)

Already ordered everything...thanks for your help everyone!!!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 16, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> 1. Microcenter brother! You get those prices in instant savings when you checkout, you don't even have to worry about mail in rebates!
> 2. 8.1 works better with games and i dont mind it






> AVAILABLE FOR IN-STORE PICKUP ONLY.



bah 100$ in savings I couldn't take part in. smh


----------



## suraswami (Jul 16, 2014)

Go with MSI video card, they only send you a new one, they don't send you a half repaired broken one like some others do. (At least that was my experience with one of my mobos and recent call to tech support for my video card said the same, send in ur old one, we will send in a new one).


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 16, 2014)

suraswami said:


> Go with MSI video card, they only send you a new one, they don't send you a half repaired broken one like some others do. (At least that was my experience with one of my mobos and recent call to tech support for my video card said the same, send in ur old one, we will send in a new one).


Yup its true  plus the V2 TF cards over clock like a sob!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2014)

anandsap123 said:


> 1. Microcenter brother! You get those prices in instant savings when you checkout, you don't even have to worry about mail in rebates!
> 2. 8.1 works better with games and i dont mind it



I got my board and cpu from there for less than the others


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 17, 2014)

Just to clarify, FX9590 does not have 8 cores.  It has four modules which accepts two threads each.  Because of how Intel design its cores and AMD designs its modules, which benefits more from heavy multitasking depends on the task itself.  AMD will benefit from tasks that use a lot of floating point operations where Intel will run away with it in most other circumstances.

1TB HDD is pretty small these days.  I would go bigger.  Also, wired network > wireless network.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 17, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Just to clarify, FX9590 does not have 8 cores.  It has four modules which accepts two threads each.  Because of how Intel design its cores and AMD designs its modules, which benefits more from heavy multitasking depends on the task itself.  AMD will benefit from tasks that use a lot of floating point operations where Intel will run away with it in most other circumstances.
> 
> 1TB HDD is pretty small these days.  I would go bigger.  Also, wired network > wireless network.


Hdd space needed is incredibly relative. Just an OS drive no games for me requires 20gb's minimum. Put games on there and I will use up to 120gb at most. All my stored files are on a separate drive and only have 80gb worth of data. In total I personally only use about 200gb of hdd space, so a 320gb would be about perfect in my circumstance. That number does go up with time though, so for me a 500gb is more future proof, of which I have.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 17, 2014)

256 Gig Samsung 840 Pro.

750 Gig Seagate Momentus XT (7200 Rpm with 8gig SSD)

Ill add more drives when needed


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 17, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> AMD will benefit from tasks that *don't* use a lot of floating point operations



Fixed that for you. AMD cpus have shared floating point module per core.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 17, 2014)

Or.. Y'know.. Xeon...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 17, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> Fixed that for you. AMD cpus have shared floating point module per core.


Whoops. facepalm.jpg


----------

